# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Raucher dabei?

## #LoX

Hi jungs,

bin erst seit einem Jahr so wirklih dabei mich mit Bikes und dem drum rum zu beschäftigen..
Naja folgendes hab früher (vor 5Jahren) leidenschaftlich im ferein fussball gespielt und seit dem eigentlich nichts mehr gemacht. War dann letztes jahr im Sommer mit nem kumpel Bissl CC fahrn und der herr ist 26Jahre und eigentlich normaler raucher. Und der ist mir davon gefahren wie sonst dergleichen. Ich konnt es nicht glauben so rapide meine Kondition abgebaut zu haben.? Sind denn raucher unter euch die aktiv fahren und nebenbei rauchen und in dem zusammenhang keine probleme haben? Und macht ihr wenn ihr mal nicht auf dem rad sitzt auch was für eure ausdauer? Wenn ja was eignet sich relativ gut um seine leistungsfähigkeit beizuhalten bzw zu verbessern wenn man mal nicht auf dem bike sitzt.

Hoff ich konnte meine fragen verständlich aufs Papier bringen  :Big Grin: 

Danke euch schonmal

----------


## cryion

5 (!!!!!!!!) jahre und rapide? lol?
wennst 3 monat nix machst merkst scho massive unterschiede.
das rauchen ned des cleverste is is klar, aber wundern tuts mi ned dass er dir davonfährt wenn er regelmäßig fährt. is ja ned automatisch invalide nur weil er raucht.  :Wink:

----------


## #LoX

Naja ich meine damit das davon halt echt nichts übrig geblieben ist. Sollte nicht dümmlich wirken ich weis schon wie schnell das geht das man merkt das es weniger wird aber das fand ich schon krass. Ich halte mich normal täglich an der frischen luft auf und geh auch so rad fahren. Der jenige fährt vill fünf mal jährlich und macht nebenbei nichts für seine kondition.

----------


## cryion

gibt leute die sind einfach generell gut drauf. dürft wohl an den genen liegen. klingt dämlich, scheint aber so zu sein.
a ehemaliger klassenkamerad is mal nen halbmarathon schneller gelaufen als ich ohne dass er sich vorbereitet hat. das is dann schon ein bissl ärgerlich. (auch wenn ich mich fairerweise besser hätt vorbereiten können) lol

----------


## lupaxy

wie schwer ist er denn und wie schwer bist du?
es spielt ja auch ne rolle wieviel man mit sich rumträgt, was meinste warum die meisten biker so lappen sind :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  (nicht böse gemeint)^^
man darf auch nicht annehmen, dass jemand der 5 jahre kraftsport gemacht hat besser in nem ausdauersport ist als jemand anders...
da spielen mehr faktoren rein als nur das rauchen...
es kommt z.b auch drauf an, nehmen wir mal an man macht krafttraining, ob man mehr in langen sätzen z.B die beinmuskulatur trainiert (also viele wiederholungen) oder halt nur auf maximal und schnellkraft geht, das sind alles sachen die sich der muskel über jahre aneignet...
auch wenn er raucht, aber seit jahren fährt, hat er noch einen vorteil: muskeln bilden so eine art gedächtnis aus, das heisst, dass die muskeln (besonders kleine unterstützende "nebenmuskeln") sich an bestimmte bewegungsabläufe anpassen und dadurch das ganze leichter machen...
!so wirst du merken, dass wenn du von einer lange gemachten sportart auf eine andere umsteigst, du dich aber körperlich sehr fit und stark einstufst, du trotzdem starken muskelkater danach bekommst !  :Wink: 
deshalb sollte man beim krafttraining auch alle 1-2monate seinen trainingsplan ändern, damit der muskel nicht in diesem "bewegungsgedächtnis" abstumpft und immer neu gefordert wird... 

oh gott, ich schweife ab^^
tja^^

----------


## #LoX

oh gott, ich schweife ab^^
tja^^[/QUOTE]


 :Big Grin:  ne ist schon ganz interessant was manch anderer so weiß, man lernt ja immer dazu.
Hab mal vor paar jahren einen abend gekegelt aus jucks und tollerei, alter schwede ich konnte am nächstn tag keine 5meter mehrgrad aus laufen.
Ja das stimmt schon fit ist halt nicht gleich fit...... leider..... -.^

----------


## cryion

> oh gott, ich schweife ab^^
> tja^^



 :Big Grin:  ne ist schon ganz interessant was manch anderer so weiß, man lernt ja immer dazu.
Hab mal vor paar jahren einen abend gekegelt aus jucks und tollerei, alter schwede ich konnte am nächstn tag keine 5meter mehrgrad aus laufen.
Ja das stimmt schon fit ist halt nicht gleich fit...... leider..... -.^[/QUOTE]

bewegungsabläufe sind sowieso a witzige sach.
kannst 5 jahre lang hardcore rennrad fahrn und topfit sein.
dann gehst einmal squash spielen und kannst dich die nächsten 3 tage nimma rühren.
weil halt einfach andere muskelgruppen bzw die muskelgruppen anders belastet werden.

im endeffekt lauft aber alles darauf hinaus dass ma alle alte männer sind die immer älter werdn.  :Mrgreen:

----------


## #LoX

> ne ist schon ganz interessant was manch anderer so weiß, man lernt ja immer dazu.
> Hab mal vor paar jahren einen abend gekegelt aus jucks und tollerei, alter schwede ich konnte am nächstn tag keine 5meter mehrgrad aus laufen.
> Ja das stimmt schon fit ist halt nicht gleich fit...... leider..... -.^


bewegungsabläufe sind sowieso a witzige sach.
kannst 5 jahre lang hardcore rennrad fahrn und topfit sein.
dann gehst einmal squash spielen und kannst dich die nächsten 3 tage nimma rühren.
weil halt einfach andere muskelgruppen bzw die muskelgruppen anders belastet werden.

im endeffekt lauft aber alles darauf hinaus dass ma alle alte männer sind die immer älter werdn.  :Mrgreen: [/QUOTE]

nur ich ned ich bleib immer 20  :Big Grin:

----------


## lupaxy

> im endeffekt lauft aber alles darauf hinaus dass ma alle alte männer sind die immer älter werdn. nur ich ned ich bleib immer 20

 jo, wir jungspunde was?  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## flyingbirdy

Also ich rauche auch, das auch gerne, ich weiß das es nicht gesund ist usw. bla,bla,bla

Meine konti ist aber auch sicher besser als bei manchen nichtraucher!

Mein vorteil???

Ich fahre jeden tag mit einem Fixie oder einem DHler ca 20 km zur Arbeit, egal ob es regnet, schneit oder ähnliches, es geht dabei ca 5 km richtig arg rauf, aber wenn man den inneren schweinehund (auch als raucher) einmal besiegt hat, freut man sich auf das tägliche training und ich bin schneller als mit der Karre im Stau!!!!

GLG

----------


## #LoX

> Also ich rauche auch, das auch gerne, ich weiß das es nicht gesund ist usw. bla,bla,bla
> 
> Meine konti ist aber auch sicher besser als bei manchen nichtraucher!
> 
> Mein vorteil???
> 
> Ich fahre jeden tag mit einem Fixie oder einem DHler ca 20 km zur Arbeit, egal ob es regnet, schneit oder ähnliches, es geht dabei ca 5 km richtig arg rauf, aber wenn man den inneren schweinehund (auch als raucher) einmal besiegt hat, freut man sich auf das tägliche training und ich bin schneller als mit der Karre im Stau!!!!
> 
> GLG



RESPECT! 
ich bin schönwetterfahrer  :Big Grin:

----------


## patrick

Ich glaub es hängt auch viel davon ab ob jemand ein zäher typ is. Zb. Ich kenn  einige die nix mit gewissen konditionssportarten am hut haben und wenn sie dann mal so  etwas machen entwickeln die ein so einen ehrgeiz das die gar nimma zum aufhalten sind;-). Liegt wohl wirklich an den genen die ich leider beim cc fahren auch nicht hab weil ich würd am liebsten nach 200 meter bergauf auch schon alles hin haun und heim gehen;-)
Aber ich mach zb viel berglauf, gefällt mir um ein eck mehr  und bringt sicher genau so was und du brauchst auch keine zwei oder drei stunden tour machen.
Aber ja da versteh ich dich schon wenn du fünf jahre nix gemacht  hast das der dir davon radl wenn er regelmässig fährt, auch wenn er raucher ist;-)

----------


## klana_radikala

nehmen wir doch einfach mal soldtn (wie zb mich) als beispiel

in einer kader präsenz einheit  sollte man körperlich immer top fit sein um für den einsatz gerüstet zu sein. und trozdem raucht ein großer teil der truppe und auch mit dem alkohol wirds nach dienstschluss nicht so genau genommen. von gesunder ernährung fangen wir hier erst garnicht an zu reden.

ich rauch am tag auch locker mein päckchen und bei gelegenheit auch mehr. hab aber weder bei touren, noch beim downhill oder anderen tätigkeiten im heer probleme mit der kondition, kraft oder ausdauer.

und nach den 2,4km läufen gehts jedem schlecht, wobei man sagen muss das 2 von den 3 besten läufern auch raucher sind  :Wink:

----------


## druelli

N`Abend allerseits,

ich rauche auch, weniger als auch schon aber so 15 Selbstgedrehte sind  es immer noch pro Tag. Ich bin in der komfortablen Lage ein  Fitnessstudio zur Verfügung zu haben,mein Boss hat ein kleines aber  feines Studio in unserer Firma eigerichtet. Ich versuche dort so 2- 3  mal die Woche vorstellig zu werden ( im Studio, in der Firma bin icht  etwas öfter :Smile: ).  Mein bevorzugtes Gerät ist die Rudermaschine,da absolviere ich einen 20  min Run mit ca. 65% der max. Herzfrequez (116 Puls) danach 80 Sit ups,  je 3 Sätze a 10 Wiedrholungen an der Beinpresse, Butterfly, Klimmzüge (  heisst das so?) und Bankdrücken. Wobei die Gewichte bei ca. 60% des  maximal möglichen liegen. In der kalten Jahreszeit geh ich immer mal  wieder Squash spielen und natürlich sitze ich wann immer möglich auf dem  Bike. Ich würde sagen ich komme im Schnitt auf zwei mal wöchentlich auf  2,5 Stunden XC im Wienerwald. Im Mai und Juni ist es etwas weniger, da  ich da ziemlich viel zu tun habe und 6 Arbeitstage a 16 Stunden eher die  Regel als die Ausnahme sind.
Konditionel bin ich meinen jüngeren und viel jüngeren Mitbikern noch ziemlich überlegen aber sie holen langsam auf :EEK!: . 

Ich hab erst vor ca. 3 Jahren wieder angefangen mich sportlich zu  betätigen nachdem ich fast 20 Jahre so gut wie nichts mehr gemacht habe,  zu meinem Erstaunen verfügte ich aber über eine gewisse " Grundfitness"  die alle meine Kumpels ziemlich überraschte. Ich habe früher sehr viel  Sport betrieben von BMX Rennen über Tischtennis zu American Football  usw. war da viel dabei. Kann es sein, dass sich der Körper an sowas "  erinnert" ? 
Bei der Ernährung habe ich auch änderungen vorgenommen, nichts  dramatisches aber mit spührbarem Effekt. Wenig bis kein Alkohol,  möglichst wenig von den " Goldenen Bögen", Cola und ähnliches eher  selten, dafür mehr Nudeln und Gemüse und ab und an mal ein Fisch.
Das einzige was mir nach längerer Bikeabstinenz weh tut ist mein Hintern, bis er sich wieder an meinen " Foltersattel" gewöhnt hat.

L.G.

Dany

----------

